# Is your puppy having diarrhea?



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

A lot of people get puppies, or have owned puppies, with diarrhea. They may want to figure out why the puppy has been experiencing diarrhea, and there are a few reasons the puppy could be experiencing loose stool... some are:

One reason may be worms or parasites. If your puppy has worms such as roundworms, or other parasites, your puppy may be experiencing loose stool. this actually happened with my newest addition Nour. We saw his stool was very loose so we had it tested by the vet and it came out positive for round worms. 

Another reason could be stress. If something stressful recently happened then they could be experiencing loose poop.

Eating something odd or new could cause loose poop., Often when people don't transition the puppy's food gradually and just change it completely, the puppy begins having loose poop. To prevent this just gradually change the food over instead of changing it all at once. Eating something odd, like grass or for some dogs, even eating human table scraps can cause diarrhea.

Some dogs begin getting diarrhea because they're food has too much protein for them to handle. Just lower the food to something with less protein. if you are feeding Orijen, a good idea could be switching to Acana. Acana is made by the same people that create Orijen, and both are good quality, so you don't have to worry. The only difference is the protein amount (Acana has less.)

A remedy often used for loose stool is either pumpkins or yogurt. I have never used either, but I've heard it repeatedly, so I thought I should post it, 

If your dog/puppy is having loose stool, and you can't find the reason, please take it to the vet to make sure that it is not sick. Taking it to the vet ASAP could probably fix the problem quicker!

I'm sorry for any errors, feel free to point them out, and feel free to add more reasons a dog could be having loose poop.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

One of the 1st things to pop up on the list of possible causes of diarrhea in puppies is parvo.
I'd say 1st thing to do is get it in to the vet and make sure it's not that. The dehydration and infection that comes with parvo (bacterial infection in the bloodstream) can kill a puppy within hours.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

A more serious reason for diarrhea can be a medical condition such as EPI, IBD, IBS, pancreatitis, etc....

If your dog experiences prolonged diarrhea and you've tried everything, some testing may be in order.


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> One of the 1st things to pop up on the list of possible causes of diarrhea in puppies is parvo.
> I'd say 1st thing to do is get it in to the vet and make sure it's not that. The dehydration and infection that comes with parvo (bacterial infection in the bloodstream) can kill a puppy within hours.


Yes, and I've heard that after people have a puppy with parvo, if they get another puppy afterwards that puppy could become infected with it as well!  I hope none of my dogs ever come down with parvo. Sadly many puppies die from parvo. 



> A more serious reason for diarrhea can be a medical condition such as EPI, IBD, IBS, pancreatitis, etc....
> 
> If your dog experiences prolonged diarrhea and you've tried everything, some testing may be in order.


Prolonged diarrhea is always bad. That's why taking your dog to the vet is always a very good option, and could possibly save their life. Especially if nothing has worked.


----------

